# Canine Carsickness Biscuits



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I'd post this recipe for those that have Havs that don't fare well during car-rides. I don't know if it works? But...it would be worth a shot, right? I found this in a new doggie cookbook I got yesterday:

Canine Carsickness Cookies

2 ½ cups all purpose Flour
½ cup Soy flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon powdered Ginger
1 egg
¼ cup honey
¾ cup applesauce
¼ cup Safflower or Canola oil

Preheat 350
Combine dry ingredient in one bowl, in smaller bowl, beat egg and add honey, oil and applesauce. Mix together and add to dry ingredients. Mix thoroughly into Loose dough. Drop scant teaspoon onto baking sheet covered with foil (greased/non stick sprayed) Flatten with bottom of glass/jar if you like. Bake 8-10 min. and store in refrigerator 

Enjoy! If this 'works' for anyone, come back and let us know!

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

uke:Hmmmmmmmm! I always heard it was best NOT to feed the dogs before a car trip


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know anything dog carsickness, fortunately, Gucci's only issue is wanting to sit on laps! lol

I guess use this at your own risk? LOL.......I suppose the Ginger and honey are what supposedly eases the tummy, but yeah...I totally see your point.

I just thought it may interest someone at their wits' end! lol

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara

Thanks for the recipe. I would think the ginger would settle the tummy. I am sure you only give them just one cookie not a lot. LOL

If I ever get around to it I will have to try. I am baking Xmas cookies this weekend so maybe I will make it then. The problem in our house is they won't last in the refrig. I am sure if they taste good Houston will have competition. LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The recipe looks tasty, Kara! 

But Scout is such a big puker...I guess it would at least smell not so bad coming back up..

Seriously, we took Scout & Lincoln up to my in-laws' place for Tgiving - a 2 1/2 hour car ride...the longest he's ever been on. He puked about an hour into the trip, and then upon arrival. The last one was surprising - we'd already parked and I was getting him unbuckled when he coughed and puke sprayed in my face. It was not too pleasant!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know! I think I would EAT these biscuits! LOL, Although...I might add some Splenda to mine 

I guess on a long trip they'd have to eat SOMETHING and this might work. It would be really cool if these biscuits did help someone's Hav 

Kara


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yoyo has a weird tummy...we HAVE to feed him before we go in the car otherwise he will throw up on an empty stomach.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing that seems to work for Gryff is to not feed him at all. He has obedience at 1:00, so I don't even give him breakfast on Wednesdays. He eats so much at class that he really doesn't need breakfast. By the time we come home, he's so exhausted he usually just sleeps.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Gosh wish I had known about the cookies before this last weekend-Biscuit was such a sick pupster going to Michigan to his new home-Anne & I both gave him gingersnap cookies but they sure did not work. His new mom said he got a little sick going a couple of blocks in the car on Sunday-will have to find out some really good medication to have her give him.

Pat


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If anyone tries these, and they 'work'...let us know! The recipe sounded pretty hopeful..so that's why I posted it.

I've always heard it is better to put a little on your stomach than Nothing at all when you are prone to car/motion sickness. Is that true?

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Once in a while, Shelby might get carsick, but it's not a normal occurence. Kodi is like Gucci. He doesn't get carsick, but isn't happy unless he is on my lap.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has been known to hurl three times on the way to obedience class - and it's only a half an hour away. I keep a tupperware container in the car so I can try and catch it. Way gross.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I don't know anything dog carsickness, fortunately, Gucci's only issue is wanting to sit on laps! lol
> 
> I guess use this at your own risk? LOL.......I suppose the Ginger and honey are what supposedly eases the tummy, but yeah...I totally see your point.
> 
> ...


Does Gucci DEMAND to sit on your (the driver's) lap?
I had put Henry in a harness seat, and he pulled and was determined to get to my lap that he Houdini'd out of it and got to me.

I really wish he would stay where I put him for his safety.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, she does! lol

I know I COULD fight her and train her not to, but she is HELL BENT to sit in the driver's seat, even when my husband is driving and i am on passenger side  She'll ditch me to drive, I guess she just knows that is the IMPORTANT place to be, ehh? lol

Not only that, she likes to hang her head out the cracked window if we are going under 30 mph. She won't do it going fast, but as soon as she feels the car slow, she wants to smell the world.

I haven't even bought the carseat yet, DH keeps saying we'd be better off driving down the road and throwing $ out the window instead. ound: Sad thing, is he 's prob. right.

K.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - is that the cutest outfit on her or what? I love the star for the topknot.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute pictures of Gucci. Here is a good article about car travel with pets:

http://www.petscanstay.com/pet-travel/articles/art09_Stanley Coren articles.asp

I do have a puppy from time to time with carsickness, I will have to try this recipe out. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I'm really curious if they WORK, so hopefully..if anyone makes them, come back and post..good, bad or indifferent! It won't hurt my feelings if they don't work, I found the recipe and didn't create it. 

Ya know, the Cowboys costume was a B*TCH to make because so much of it had to be handsewn, and we entered the contest at Petsmart and we did win 3rh place, but that was ONLY worth $5! ound: That wouldn't have been so bad had it not taken me so long to make it PLUS the contest at Petsmart was POORLY organized and we were there in filth (literally) for 3 hours.

The costumes that beat us had flashing lights, so I guess that it is the way to go next time. Add electricity! lol NOT.

I AM going to have eventually break her into the carseat I'm just dreading it. When we took the long drive on our vacation I rigged a bed of hers in the rental van (middle seat) and strapped her in and she did fine, but there was also all the kids to entertain her. Now, my main issue with her wanting to sit on our laps is on THURSDAYS when we drive to and from the office. That's pretty much it, unless I go to the library drive thru a few blocks away and all the librarians dote on her and shower her with compliments and biscuits (that she takes, but won't eat!)


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Car sickness*

For what it is worth - ginger or ginger snaps are supposed to be a remedy for car sickness. I use Bonine (any drug store-OTC with the dramamine etc)
1/2 TAB FOR 10 POUNDS - and it is good for 24 hours. Give 1 hour before leaving.

As far as the one riding in the drivers seat - One of mine got a ticket for driving. (Actually her owner did - for about $100) cause Brit likes to stand on her lap and drive. Be aware - if an accident happens - they will be killed either by you or the airbag - so get them in the back like kids. They become UFO's in an accident.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i also use bonine for seasickness and it works great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, yesterday we did a trial run on the carseat. Well, a makeshift Carseat that is one of her beds, but there are straps to hold it in and a place to harness her into it. I made it for our trip last summer. She did okay.

She whined about half the way but stayed put and eventually laid down.

I know all about flying objects. I was a passenger in a car wreck years ago and a tool-kit that was in the back (hatchback type car) hit me in the back of the head. :brick: Ouch. Maybe that's what wrong with me now? lol

Seriously though, if anything ever happened to Guch, I wouldn't be able to forgive myself.

K.


----------

